# New light bulbs



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I am a little confused. I pulled out my older 10 gallon tank for my betta. The light fixture is built into the canopy. It states to use 25 watt tubular bulbs or lower. From what I gather, those would be incandescent bulbs which supposedly create a lot of heat. 

Can I switch over to CFL bulbs? Would 2x 9 Watts be ok? I had 2x 13 Watts in yesterday evening but they got really hot, as did the canopy. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

One 13w puts out way more light than 2 of the old incandescents. Yes, CFL get hot. Try two 9w bulbs but it may still be quite warm.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Why not just use an LED bulb:
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....-base-daylight-5000k---3-pack.1001015740.html
You migh have a tough time finding a CFL that fit the old "tubular bulb" space.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I use 2-11W 6500K CFL’s in both canopies of my 10 gallon stacker system (Home Depot bought Phillips brand). I used to run 2-13W bulbs per canopy when I ran CO2 on a similar system. Plants also grow well using this system. I have them on a timer with an 8 hour photoperiod. I have done this successfully for many years.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

